# target bei onchange möglich?



## Flens (6. November 2003)

Hallo!

Versuche bei einem onChange Ereignis eine Seite in ein iframe zu laden.
Das funktioniert aber nicht!


```
<select name="select" onChange="location.href = 'demochart.php'" target='iframe'>
```

Ist das überhaupt möglich, bei "onchange" den Befehl  "target" zu benutzen?

Gruß

Flens


----------



## Fabian H (6. November 2003)

Machs lieber so:

```
<select ... onChange="window.parent['framename'].location='demochart';">
```


----------



## cham (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fabian Hofmann _
> *Machs lieber so:
> *
> 
> ...



oder besser


```
<select ... onChange="this.form.target='iframe'; location.href = 'demochart.php'">
```


das form gibt dir immer die form zurück, in der sich das select oder input feld befindet. ;-)


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. November 2003)

Oder
	
	
	



```
<select ... onChange="this.form.target='iframe'; this.form.action='demochart.php'; this.form.submit();">
```
....falls du willst,dass die Formulardaten übermittelt werden.


----------

